# anyone in brampton want to join band?



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

i find it very hard to find someone in brampton who plays but is not in a band so i was wandering if there is any guitarist/bassist/singer out there in brampton out there that needs a band me and my drummer will gladly take anyone. we can play anything but we are looking for people our age 12-16. even if u are new to it we will gladly ehlp you as long as u stay with our band. we like to play a lot of slipknot but we can play anything else too so if there is anyone out there that needs a band plz post here or pm me plz


----------

